# Southwestern Cinnamon Steak Rub



## Ann Smith (Apr 22, 2004)

I found this recipe while browsing the web site spiceplace.com. I love it and thought I would share it with everyone.  They seem to have a large collection of recipes.

Southwestern Cinnamon Steak Rub

1 1/2 tsp McCormick Cumin Seed
1 1/2 tsp McCormick Ground Cinnamon
1 tsp McCormick Paprika
1 tsp McCormick Oregano Leaves
1/2 tsp McCormick Garlic Powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp McCormick Ground Red Pepper
2 tsps brown sugar
4 New York strip steaks, cut 3/4-inch thick

1. In a small dry skillet, toast cumin seeds over medium heat 1-2 minutes or until aromatic. 
2. Remove from skillet. Crush seeds using a mortar and pestle, a spice mill, a clean coffee grinder or a rolling pin. 
3. Combine brown sugar with all spices and salt. Rub spice mixture evenly on both sides of steaks. Cover loosely and refrigerate 15 minutes.
4. Broil or grill steaks until desired doneness.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2004)

McCormick...  

You're definitely better off putting whole or crushed red pepper into the coffee grinder along with the cumin seeds than using it already powdered.

Interesting recipe, though...


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 22, 2004)

McCormick's new line of "Gourmet" herbs and spices are quite good BUT like all pre-ground they tend to lose their potency fast. My favorite place to buy spices is the Spice House. I think they are just outside Chicago but they do have a website.
    Their spices are magnificent and the prices are incredible!

http://www.thespicehouse.com/


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2004)

The prices McCormick charges are completely insane. I could get two tins of real Hungarian paprika for what they wanted in their regular line!

Lately I've been getting all my herbs and spices from a co-op inside the Acme supermarket here in Kent. Not _the_ best stuff, but it's all in bulk, and well... 2 full cups of very good marjoram for a quarter is hard to argue with.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Bubba, I pass the place a few times a week! They are right next to a killer bread shop. Anyhew, you can smell all the spices driving by on a nice summer day. They have great stuff! I bought some great saffron from there.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 23, 2004)

DS;
    I found the darn place by accident during the time I used to travel for a living. I bought about 20 different spices and herbs from them. Hated that they were so far away...then...they got a website


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 23, 2004)

Our newspaper published an article about buying spices pre-bottled and how horrible the mark-up is on them and I've not bought one bottle since.  Always buy in bulk so I get very small amounts and keep fresh spices on hand.  Also learned NEVER to buy ground nutmeg...when you grind it fresh it's a whole different spice!


----------

